# easy electronics q



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm building a sculpture, I want to run 4 leds off an ipod shuffle and a single 0.5w 8ohm speaker connected by 3.5mm I bought from the warehouse running off the ipods built in amp, I want the leds to run constantly when the music plays.

maybe just the right sized resistor connected to the power wire?

Thanks alot!


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

Arthur:

This is probably over the top but check it out
http://www.electronicpeasant.com/projects/ledlamps/ledcolor.html

Steve
http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I just want to Welcome you to the forum ...:wave:

I'm sure somebody will make you a suggestion :yes:.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

The Ipod won't be able to power the LED's. The audio output is an AC audio signal at low voltage. Those LED's need 12 volts DC to work. According to the spec sheet you'll need a 390 ohm resistor to keep them from blowing up. You could wire up a wall adaptor for 12V or use batteries but you'll have to switch them on and off by hand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

what about a voltage sensitive switch so the bats are turned on when the mp3 starts?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Well you could do that but you'd need to assemble a small circuit. Allelectronics.com is a good place for parts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

how hard?


----------

